# Little Boy, Lancia and Dark Horse now available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (30/11/14)

Available here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

@Sir Vape can the lances clone be modified into bf? What size is it ? Will it fit the reo without any overhang


----------



## Yiannaki (30/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 16303
> View attachment 16302
> View attachment 16301
> 
> ...


Nice work guys 

I would love a Lancia but will have to find out if they can be converted to be bottom fed!


----------



## Sir Vape (30/11/14)

Unfortunately doesn't look like it  Read this thread guys 

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/613747-clear-glass-bottom-feeder-rda.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Unfortunately doesn't look like it  Read this thread guys
> 
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/613747-clear-glass-bottom-feeder-rda.html



So basically the air flow wud be the issue. Leaks and so on. Maybe some feedback from our resident bf mod master @JakesSA can help clear things up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (30/11/14)

Looks do-able, the one referred to in the thread with an air hole in the centre pin (?) is an Aris by Council of Vapor, if I read it right..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

